# هل إفرازات الجسد الطبيعية دنس أو تُعتبر نجاسة أو خطية تستدعي التوبة أو تمنع الصلاة



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2013)

سؤال أتى كثيراً، بالرغم من أنه تم الرد عليه كثيراً جداً، ولكن أحببت اليوم ان أضع رد آبائي وهو للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وهو عبارة عن جزء من رسالة كُتبت قبل عام 354 م إلى أب الرهبان القديس آمون المعاصر للقديس أنبا أنطونيوس الكبير. ويفند في هذه الرسالة بعض الأفكار المغلوطة عن الاعتقاد السائد بنجاسة المرأة أو الرجل بسبب إفرازات الجسد الطبيعية، فيقول: 
 [  كل الأشياء التي صنعها الله جميلة وطاهرة، لأن كلمة الله لم يصنع شيئاً عديم النفع أو غير طاهر. لأننا " رائحة المسيح الذكية في الذين يخلصون " (2كورنثوس 2: 15) كما يقول الرسول. ولكن بما أن سهام إبليس متنوعة وماكرة، وهو يتحايل لإزعاج البُسطاء، ويحاول أن يُعيق الإخوة عن الممارسات العادية ملقياً بينهم سراً أفكاراً عن النجاسة والدَّنس، لذلك دعنا بالإيجاز نطرد خطأ ( ضلالة ) الشرير بواسطة نعمة المخلّص، ونُثَبِّتْ قلب البسطاء  لأن كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين ... أما ضمير النجسين ( يقصد الذين يخطئن والهراطقة والمنافقين ) وكل ما يختص بهم فقد صار دنساً.
 *
* وإني أتعجب أيضاً من خبث الشيطان، لأنه رغم أنه هو الفساد بذاته، والسوء بعينه فهو يوعز بأفكاره تحت مظهر الطهارة وتكون النتيجة فخاً لا امتحاناً. فأنه - كما سبق وقلت – لكي يصرف النساك عن تأملهم المفيد الذي اعتادوه، ولكي يظهر أنه ينتصر عليهم فانه يُثير بعض أفكار طنانه مثل تلك التي بلا فائدة في الحياة لها، بل هي أمور باطلة وسخافات يجب على الإنسان أن يطرحها جانباً. 
 فأخبرني أيها الصديق المحبوب والكثير التقوى جداً:*
*

 *ما هي الخطية أو النجاسة التي توجد في إفراز الجسم الطبيعي ؟*
 كما لو كان فكر الإنسان مهتماً بأن يجعل من إفرازات الأنف أو بُصاق الفم – وهي ضرورة طبيعية – أمراً يستحق اللوم ؟ ونضيف أيضاً ما تفرزه البطن كلها ضرورة طبيعية للحيوان. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فأن كنا نؤمن – أن ما تقوله الكتب الإلهية – إن الإنسان هو عمل يدي الله،* فكيف يُمكن أن ينتج عمل دنس من قوة نقية ؟*
 وإذا كنا نحن ذُرية الله حسب ما جاء في أعمال الرسل الإلهية (أعمال 17 : 28)، فليس في أنفسنا شيءٌ نجس. ولكننا حينما نرتكب الخطية، وهي أكثر الأشياء قذارة، فعندئذٍ فقط يُجلب الدَّنس.
 ولكن عندما يحدث أي إفراز جسدي *بدون تدخل الإرادة*، فإننا نعرف بالخبرة أن هذا يحدث كما في أشياء أخرى بضرورة الطبيعة.
 ولكن حيث أولئك الذين لذتهم الوحيدة هي مناقضة ما يقال باستقامة أو بالأحرى ما هو من صنع الله – يقبلون حتى القول الذي في الأناجيل مستندين إلى أنه " ليس ما يدخل الفم يُنجس بل ما يخرج " لذلك مضطرون أن نوضح عدم المعقولية هذه.


 فهذا ليس مجرد تساؤل معقول. فأنهم أولاً، كأشخاص غير ثابتين يحرفون الكتب (2 بطرس 3 : 16) بسبب جهلهم الخاص بهم. أما معنى القول الإلهي فهو كالآتي:
 كان بعض الأشخاص كهؤلاء في هذه الأيام يتشككون من جهة الأطعمة. والرب نفسه لكي يبدد جهلهم – أو ربما ليكشف خداعهم، يقرر أن ليس ما يدخل الإنسان ينجسه بل ما يخرج منه. ثم يضيف بالضبط *من أين يخرج*: *من القلب* لأنه يعلم أن هناك توجد الكنوز الشريرة للأفكار الدنسة والخطايا الأخرى. والرسول يعلم نفس الشيء ولكن بأكثر اختصار قائلاً: ولكن الطعام لا يقدمنا إلى الله (1كورنثوس 8: 8)، وأيضاً فمن المعقول أن نقول إن أي إفراز طبيعي لن يقدمنا أمامه للعقاب !!!
 وعلى الأرجح فأن رجال الطب يؤيدوننا في هذه النقطة – فنقول هذا لكي نخجل هؤلاء القوم على أيدي الخارجين عن مجال التعليم الديني، فأنهم يخبروننا أنه توجد مسالك ضرورية معينة موافقة للجسم الحيواني لأجل طرد فائض الإفرازات التي في أجزاءنا المختلفة ... وإخراج الفائض من المسالك البولية.


 فباسم الله أسألك أيها الشيخ المحبوب جداً من الله، أية خطية إذن هناك إن كان اليد الذي صنع الجسد أراد، وصنع هذه الأجزاء لتكون مثل هذه المسالك. 
 ولكن بما أننا ينبغي أن نُصارع اعتراضات الناس الأشرار. إذن قد يقلون (( إن كانت الأعضاء قد صورت بتنوع بواسطة الخالق، إذن فلا توجد هناك خطية في استعمالها فعلاً )). فلنوقفهم بهذا السؤال: ماذا تقصدون بالاستعمال – هل هو ذلك الاستعمال ( الشرعي ) الذي سمح به الله عندما قال " أثمروا واملأوا الأرض " (تكوين 1 : 28)، والذي صادق عليه الرسول في الكلمات " الزواج مكرم والمضجع غير دنس " (عبرانيين 13: 4)، أم ذلك الاستعمال المُشاع، ولكنه يجري في تلصص وبصورة زنا ؟
 فمبارك هو الذي – إذ قد حمل نير الزواج في شبابه بحريته – ينجب أطفالاً بالطريقة الطبيعية، ولكن إذا استعمل الطبيعة بفجور، فإن عقاب ذلك يكتب عنه الرسول أنه ينتظر العاهرين والزُناة.


 وهكذا فإن اعتراضاتهم النجسة الشريرة تكون قد وجدت الحل الصحيح المعطى من القديم في الكتب الإلهية ] 
Letter XLVIII, Nicene and Post-Nicene, 2nd series, Vol, IV, p. 558​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ولكن عندما يحدث أي إفراز جسدي *بدون تدخل الإرادة*، فإننا نعرف بالخبرة أن هذا يحدث كما في أشياء أخرى بضرورة الطبيعة.
> 
> ​


*
أولا أنا آسفة على أسلوبى :smi411:

بس يعنى مين العب..........ط دا اللى بيسأل عن اللى بدون إرادة


ثانيا : معلش بأة و لو فيها رزالة 

ياريت توضح لنا زى إيه الافرازات اللى بدون إرادة ؟؟

الموضوع مش صعب على ما أعتقد

و ما تقوليش إفرازات الأنف و لا الكلام من دا

اللى بيسأل أكيد يقصد إفرازات تخص الجهاز التناسلى 

و لا إيه رأيك

معلش بأحب التحديد حبتين تلاتة

*


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2013)

أولاً بتعتذري ليه !!! أنا مش شايف اي داعي للاعتذار لأن اسلوبك مش فيه اي مشكلة ولا حاجة غلط نهائياً ....

ثانياً: الموضوع واضح يا أختي العزيزة، والقديس أثناسيوس بيقول أن هذا مثل ذاك، يعني اشمعنى إفراز الأنف أو غيره من الإفرازات التي لا نخجل من ذكرها هي التي تعتبر عادية، والإفرازات الجنسية الطبيعية تُصبح خطية، فالخطية هي فعل إرادة صادر من شهوة قلب يُريد أن يُخطأ، اي دبر وخطط للخطية، أو بحسب التعبير الرسولي: [ تدبير لأجل الشهوات: " ألبسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا *تدبيراً *للجسد لأجل الشهوات (رومية 13: 14) ]؛ أما الإفراز الطبيعي الذي بدون تدخل الإرادة الذي يحدث لأي من كان فهو طبيعي لا دخل فيه للتدبير الإرادي، وليس خطية على وجه الإطلاق ولا فيه اي دنس للقلب أو للروح، مثلما يشوه البعض ويقلب الحقائق لكي يقول أن الجسد مصدر الخطية والله هو المسئول، أو أن الروح القدس يفارقنا في تلك الساعة، وهذا مستحيل طبعاً، لأن المشكلة كلها هو تحوير الأمر للصق الخطية بالله، وذلك لكي يبرر الإنسان نفسه، لذلك كان هذا السؤال يُقال بخبث من الذين يريدون أن يقولوا ليس لنا ذنب في أننا نُخطئ، وهذا هو لُب الموضوع، [ فالذي سأل عن الذي بدون إرادة كان هدفة يوصل أن الله هو اللي فتح لينا المجال للخطية، عرفتي ليه كان السؤال عن الإفرازات الطبيعية ]، النعمة معك كل حين آمين​


----------



## Adolf Hitler (25 فبراير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *ما هي الخطية أو النجاسة التي توجد في إفراز الجسم الطبيعي ؟*
> 
> Letter XLVIII, Nicene and Post-Nicene, 2nd series, Vol, IV, p. 558​




ممكن سؤال .. رجاءَ نسألكم لكونكم تعرفون واما انا لا اعرف ...
لماذا لا نحسبه نجساً  بينما في عهد القديم فتم احتسابه نجسا  كما قال الرب في اللاويين؟
شكرا..


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2013)

Adolf Hitler قال:


> ممكن سؤال .. رجاءَ نسألكم لكونكم تعرفون واما انا لا اعرف ...
> لماذا لا نحسبه نجساً  بينما في عهد القديم فتم احتسابه نجسا  كما قال الرب في اللاويين؟
> شكرا..



أخي الحبيب مكتوب في غلاطية: [ فلماذا الناموس قد زيد بسبب التعديات إلى أن يأتي النسل الذي قد وعد له مرتباً بملائكة في يد وسيط... ولكن قبلما جاء الإيمان كنا محروسين تحت الناموس مغلقاً علينا إلى الإيمان العتيد أن يُعلن. إذاً قد كان الناموس (الطقسي) مؤدبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان. ولكن بعدما جاء الإيمان لسنا بعد تحت مؤدب. لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. ] (غلاطية 3: 19و 23 - 26)
ويقول الرسول أيضاً في كولوسي: [ إذاً أن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن أركان العالم فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض: لا تمس ولا تذق ولا تجس. التي هي جميعها للفناء في الاستعمال حسب وصايا وتعاليم الناس. التي لها حكاية حكمة بعبادة نافلة (طوعية مقدمه من الإنسان دون وصية إلزامية من الله) وتواضع وقهر الجسد ليس بقيمة ما من جهة إشباع البشرية ] (كولوسي 2: 20 - 23)

عموماً نجد أن في العهد القديم كانت بعض الحيوانات تعتبر غير مصرح بأكلها عل أساس الدنس .. الخ، فهل نظل نتمسك بهذا الحرف والرمز الذي أُبطل في المسيح، والرب نفسه في رؤيا القديس بطرس قال هذا الكلام: [ ما طهره الله لا تدنسه أنت ] (أعمال 10: 15) !!!، فان كنا من هذه الجهة نرفض التطبيق، لأن هذا من جهة الإلزام الطقسي والعام انتهى وانتفى فكم يكون بباقي الناموس الطقسي، فلماذا نتمسك بشيء ونترك آخر !!!
وعموماً العهد القديم لا يحسب الإفرازات الجسدية دنس من جهة الحرف، أي روحياً، لأنه لا يدنس النفس والروح، لكنه من جهة الطهارة الجسدية فقط لأجل الصحة العامة وسط شعب يعيش في الصحراء لا يعلم المبادئ الصحية عموماً، غير أن الغسالات اليهودية أُبطلت كطقس، لأن العهد القديم عهد الرمز، أما كل هذا أُبطل في العهد الجديد، ولم يعد هناك حاجة لحرف أو رمز، لأن الطهارة طهارة القلب من الداخل وليس الخارج، لذلك الرب نفسه صحح هذا المفهوم الحرفي عند اليهود، وفي أعمال الرسل في مجمع أورشليم لم يوافق الرسل على أي طقس يهودي بل كما هو مكتوب: [ وأما من جهة الذين آمنوا من الأُمم فأرسلنا نحن إليهم وحكمنا أن لا يحفظوا شيئاً مثل ذلك سوى أن يحافظوا على أنفسهم مما ذُبح للأصنام ومن الدم والمخنوق والزنى ] (أعمال 21: 25)

 وتقول الدسقولية، كما قال آباء كثيرون: (( فإن الرجل  والمرأة إذا عرفا بعضهما بعضاً في الزواج الناموسي، وقاما من مضجعهما – فلا  يحرصا على الاستحمام الطقسي، بل ليصليا ولا يستحما (على أساس الطهارة، ولا يقصد الامتناع عن الاستحمام لأجل نظافة الجسد) لأنهما طاهران. وأما  الذي يزني بامرأة غريبة وينجسها، أو من يتنجس مع زانية ويقوم عنها – فلو  استحم باللجة كلها وكل الأنهار. لا يقدر أن يطهر )) ( دسقولية 33 : 120 –  121 )
وتقول أيضاً: (( فلا تتحفظوا من  الأعمال الناموسية والطبيعية، وتظنوا أنكم تتنجسون بها. ولا تطالبوا  اعتزالات اليهود، والغطس كل قليل والتطهير إذا اقتربتم إلى الأموات )) (  دسقولية 33: 122 ) ] ( عن كتاب تعاليم الرسل الدسقولية صفحة 265 – 266 )
ونورد هنا ما قاله  الأنبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف الأسمونين في المقال الثامن من كتابه ((  الدر الثمين في إيضاح الدين )) حين كان يتكلم عن الصوم، يقول إنه:
(( لما جاء ربنا  يسوع المسيح وحلنا من رباط ناموس التوراة وربطنا بنيره الحلو الخفيف، لم  يأمرنا أن نعتزل عن نسائنا ثلاثة أيام قبل أن نسمع كلامه كما فعل ببني  إسرائيل (خروج 19: 16). ولا جعلنا نتنجس بسبب الرقاد مع الزوجة ولا منعنا  عن الرقاد معها ولا أحوجنا إلى حميم الماء بسبب الرقاد معها، ولا بسبب  الجنابة، ولا منعنا عن الصلاة، ولا من دخول الكنيسة بسبب ذلك كما فعل ببني  إسرائيل. بل خفف علينا نيره وحلل لنا ناموسه لكي نستطيع أن نحمله. وقال  إنها ليست نجاسة بل فطر. والذي يفطر لا يمتنع عن الصلاة من أجل أنه فاطر،  ولا من دخوله الكنيسة، ولا عن حضور القداس – بل عن تناول القربان فقط ...  )) (طبعة مدارس التربية الكنسية بكنيسة رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل  بطوسن شبرا، صفحة 172 – 177)، [ طبعاً الرب يسوع لم يقل في الكتاب المقدس أنه فطر، ولكن هذا رأي الأنبا ساويرس وتبعه آباء كثيرين، وآباء آخرين وافقوا على التناول أيضاً وليس الصلاة والصوم فقط ]

وبعدين يا أجمل أخ حلو، الروح القدس يسكن فينا، لأنه مكتوب: [ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)، واصبحنا الآن بذلك مقدسين في الحق: [ ولأجلهم أُقدس أنا ذاتي (من جهة الجسد) ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق ] (يوحنا 17: 19)، [ لأن المقدس والمقدسين جميعهم من واحد فلهذا السبب لا يستحي أن يدعوهم إخوة ] (عبرانيين 2: 11)
فإذا كان الروح القدس يسكن فينا وهو الذي يطهر آنية أجسادنا، فكيف تستطيع قوة أن تدنسنا، إلا لو أخطأنا بإرادتنا الحره، فاننا نُطفئ الروح القدس، عدا ذلك فليس شيء يدنسنا أو ينجس أجسادنا لأن لنا وحده واتحاد مع الله في المسيح يسوع، والروح القدس لا يفارقنا أو ينطفأ فينا لأجل حالات إفراز الجسد، بل ينطفأ فقط في حالة الخطية التي تحزنه، أو عدم طاعتنا للوصية والحياة بها، فالرب أبطل الناموس الطقسي ولكنه لم يُبطل ناموس الوصايا أي الناموس الأدبي...


عموماًُ يا أجمل أخ حلو كل ما يهمنا كمسيحيين هو ما قاله الرسول: [ وكل ما عملتم بقول أو فعل فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع شاكرين الله والآب به ] (رجاء مراجعة رسالة كولوسي الإصحاح الثالث بكامله)
 
​أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير، كن معافي​


----------



## memomzs (25 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل بس عايز اضيف حاجة
انه احيانا يحدث افرازات ليلية لا ارادية نتيجة ان الانسان فكر في افكار غير نقية او شاهد حاجة معثرة 
في الحالة دي لا تكون افرازات طبيعية


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2013)

memomzs قال:


> موضوع جميل بس عايز اضيف حاجة
> انه احيانا يحدث افرازات ليلية لا ارادية نتيجة ان الانسان فكر في افكار غير نقية او شاهد حاجة معثرة
> في الحالة دي لا تكون افرازات طبيعية



إذن المشكلة في الأفكار هذه وهي تحتاج توبة، لكن إن كانت هناك إفرازات طبيعية بدون أي تفكير في شيء خطأ أو تم مشاهدة شيء أنا اللي بحثت عنه، أو حتى رأيت منظر عابر ولكون قلبي ميال نحو شهوة العيون بسبب أني أحب الخطية في قلبي، إذن أنا محتاج لتوبة، أما ما يأتي طبيعياً وليس بالإرادة أو فعل شيء ما خاطئ فهو إفراز طبيعي ليس هناك اي مشكله فيه على وجه الإطلاق... كن معافي
​


----------



## Adolf Hitler (27 فبراير 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا اخ aymonded على هذا الجهد الذي بذلتَه  في كتابة الرد 
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2013)

Adolf Hitler قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا اخ aymonded على هذا الجهد الذي بذلتَه  في كتابة الرد
> الرب يباركك



لا شكر على واجب أخي الحبيب، فقط لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي دائماً في سر النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين
​


----------

